# Do you have a pure GSD?



## Shandril2

Not that I really care about purity, but for the sake of the post - please refer to pure GSD's.

I noticed that on some people's signature lines, stories and PM's that they do not currently own a GSD. Perhaps there are many people on here that are dreaming of ownership?

Do you have one, want one, want more?


----------



## grmnshpd21

I own one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## K9_Kaz

Own one


----------



## elsie

one for now


----------



## 1PuppyPlus4

<font color="red"> TWO !!! </font> 








<font color="red"> CEZAR 7 months NOVA 3 months </font>


----------



## Shandril2

Half of one for now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/07_tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/14_redface.gif


----------



## Guest

Two own me now. The ideal number for this house. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif

These are the sixth and seventh GSDs to share my own life though there were many more in my family.


----------



## TMarie

Three.


----------



## pupresq

Own two purebred from shelters, foster a third purebred from a shelter, and foster 2 GSD mixes. We're all about the rescued Shepherds!


----------



## JacnJoe06

One for now.


----------



## DancingCavy

Just have a mutt for now. No offense, Ris.

I've wanted a GSD for over 8 years. Hopefully I will have one soon!!!


----------



## jesmagmisty

I am happily owned by three German Shepherds.
Jazzi 









Jesse and Maggie








Love them all! I still want a puppy, it has been waaay too long.


----------



## Holmgirl15

Here's my baby girl, Minna! she's the best! (not biased at all, of course!)


----------



## Holmgirl15

Such pretty puppies on this site! Sooooo cute!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## tracyc

1 PB GSD here.


----------



## arycrest

All six of the current Hooligans are PB GSDs.


----------



## chachi

I have 2 PB GSD


----------



## JeffM

I have 2 wonderful PB GSD's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif


----------



## lafalce

One for now!!!!!!!!!

She's my sweetie!!!!


----------



## RoxyMom

I have 2. I always thought they come in pairs? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/16_shrug.gif


----------



## JFoster

We are down to one pure GSD right now and went through almost two years without any GSD's. Before that we always had at least two GSD's but were up to 11 at one point (Ya can we all say "Jon was/is a crazy idiot"). I grew up with GSD's and my family had GSD's long before I was born.

Jon.


----------



## GunnerJones

heres my four


----------



## khurley

1 purebred GSD, 1 GSD X and the occassional pure GSD foster.


----------



## Honeybee1999

Just one PB GSD right now...hoping to add a male from German showlines in a few years.


----------



## nylasmom

I have at least 2 1/2, not sure if Kei is 100% or not so he's the half. Nyla is a sable and Max is a saddleback east german line, Kei is white shep. and not sure if mixed yet


----------



## nylasmom

beautiful kids(skin and fur) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## xibo

Just one here.


----------



## Crabtree

All the girls are purebred German Shepherds.
Lacy








Larka








And the newest baby Palla 2


----------



## elysianhunter

Everyone has such beautiful dogs! Kayla was a purebred GSD but she is no longer with us. She did live at least 15 years though, which is positively amazing. Our little girls are both half-breeds: Clara is Malinois X GSD and Lilo is GSD X Chow. We would love a purebred puppy or even another adult rescue but right now two dogs is plenty. They are young and active!


----------



## travis_gsd27

Currently have one GSD

Had another one about 4 years ago

and am hoping to add another one to the family sometime soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## SimplySleepie

1 PB GSD /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


Kris


----------



## cooker105

1 for now..thinking of more!


----------



## Shandril2

David, that first picture is one of the most beautiful dogs I've seen in ages! I don't know a thing about breeding, but for some reason his stance just makes me happy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## MarthaBeKe

Nina is a purebred GSD from rescue. 

Nina enjoying a moment by the lake.










Nina relaxing at the beach in North Carolina.









Nina in her back yard.


----------



## khurley

I just have to say that you've gotta appreciate that, so far, 5% the people who've responded don't own, have never owned and have no plans on owning a GSD, but still come here just because it's such a great site! Go germanshepherds.com! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## rubmybelly

I have one; he's a purebred, but does not have 'papers.'


----------



## Doreen210

Jake is a PB GSD... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif


----------



## ninhar

Just one purebred now, from a shelter 









Cody was a mostly, also from a shelter 









And occasionally a foster.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

[ QUOTE ]
... want a GSD 
16 11% 

... used to have a GSD 
16 11% 

... just like this website 
6 04% 



[/ QUOTE ] 

I think those numbers are the most wonderful. I have two GSD's so I HAVE to be here (right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif ) . But those people just want to. And a WHOHOO to all of you!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## lish91883

I have 3 PB and 1/2 GSD and 1/2 Lab.

Merry Christmas!! Stryker Sierra and Barron (Santa's arms) on the bales. Dallas is on the ground.









And this is my new boy Blue


----------



## NCSFK9

2 PB GSD's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif

1 from a breeder, 1 from Brighstar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Halen

Yes, I have one we just got in January from a rescue. He's only 8 months old!! His name is Halen.


----------



## BritneyP

3 purebred GSDs here. 2 from breeders, 1 from rescue. One of them is only 2 weeks old though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif



















I hope to have 5 someday! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## 4dognight

I have one GSD owner surrender with papers..stuck them in a drawer. she is 7 (I think??)got her at 6months,full of fleas and ticks, had mange and intestional parasites etc. She is the BEST!!! and three non GSD dogs


----------



## nitros_mommy

Ok i finally got another one.. so my answer has changed to TWO!


----------



## Jude55

Used to have Quinn...his owner got over her injuries and took him back! I have visitation rights though...she's just four houses from me.










Currently have Maggie, GSD/Huskie mix, Rescue.










Also have a black lab, Dorie, two cats, and a house rabbit.


----------



## Casey

Casey was my beautiful pure GSD girl who went to the Bridge with bone cancer 6/04 at 11 yo.









Kati my pure GSD...broken heart mender and empty nest filler


----------



## dragongsd

I raise GSD's


----------



## moparmisty

Have 2, Misty a short coat and Magnum a long coat. Would love to have more if there was more money at the end of the month and less regulations in the area we live.


----------



## SeriousConfusion

It's our first GSD and he's a PB, our only dog, but we also have 2 cats.


----------



## phgsd

Yes, we have 4 GSD's - all females and that is lots of fun sometimes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif but for the most part they behave themselves!


----------



## Aleit

we have 2 purebred gsds


----------



## LARHAGE

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, we have 4 GSD's - all females and that is lots of fun sometimes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif but for the most part they behave themselves! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have 3 German Shepherds ( soon to be 4) and a JRT. I notice you have a Terrorist too, I adore my Shepherds but have to admit, my JRT has me wrapped twice around his paw, I have never laughed so much with a dog in all my life!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Noisy_Squirrell

I have two pure Longcoated GSD's


----------



## phgsd

My JRT is only 4 months old right now...my first small dog!

His favorite pasttimes include chasing the cat, latching on to the tails of the "big dogs" and going for a ride, and eating. He is such a happy puppy, I am having a blast with him so far! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## KJandBravo

It appears that way. He's from the shelter. In the "what's your dog's lineage" thread, I almost posted "ghetto!"







but I didn't want to be a smart @$$. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## CherryCola

I do indeed! One beautiful purebred GSD /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## LARHAGE

[ QUOTE ]
My JRT is only 4 months old right now...my first small dog!

His favorite pasttimes include chasing the cat, latching on to the tails of the "big dogs" and going for a ride, and eating. He is such a happy puppy, I am having a blast with him so far! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


LOL!! My JRT is 10 months old, the same as one of my German Shepherds, they are so much fun to watch, they run around the yard chasing each other and my JRT also grabs her by the tail and hangs on! It is a laugh riot, than when they are tired and lay down, the JRT sits on top of the Shepherd so his little bottom doesn't get cold! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## elviraglass

I do not have one but would love to have one in addition to my 2 Shepherd/Mix kids.


----------



## angelaw

I have several and have been around owned by the breed since I was 5 yrs old.


----------



## Lovetullys

I am currently owned by two, I have been owned by five to date /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## 1211meeka

I have one 6 months and three weeks old. She just got home from her surgery for spaying. Resting comfortably and all is well.
Here's Meeka at 4 months old








and last week visiting with the neighbor ponies who she loves so much!


----------



## hamburgler

<<---- Proud owner! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## macinblack

I have 1 GSD! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Maddie

Just one! 








....and one mix breed....


----------



## Glenda

Three for me......

Sheba









Merlin









Zara


----------



## chuckstar158

1 pure rescue... Otto!

1 maybe pure but badly bred rescue... maybe mix... Katie!


----------



## YANNI

I have one! One Scout is enough! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Vickster

I just have the one DIESEL - I would love another but this one doesn't like to share mummy!








[/image] 

Vicky /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## scotia2k7

...I "do" - I did not buy my puppy for show, breed or other, nor was I "looking". I went to a local organic/raw supplier for my cat & pointer dogs, and spotted an advert. It was clear from the price quoted these pups were not KC Reg, - so, I now have my glorious pup, and a wonderful 5gen pedigree - but, this "breeder" was obviously breeding for blacks, since sire & GdSire were black, and the pedigree I have specifies many other blacks. Im just not into breeding for colour, Id rather breed for type and conformation.

Bottom line? - Id rather have him, than some yukky breeder - he has a slight droop eye, and although slight, sickle hocks - he'll be neutered at 7mths. He's my boy, I love him but Id never breed from him, no matter how "good his gen's read".

Scotia /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## jake

Why do i take this as a bad question?I have a rescue with all the physical and mental quoted characterisics and in some cases known problems of breed.I realize this is GSD board but not sure what 'pure'means in this question.


----------



## Lorri Rowlett

I am owned by three PB GSD and one big Golden x ? cross. Hopefully this summer we will be adding Santo puppies to the pack!
Lorri


----------



## emmyp

I have one and if we make it out of the puppy stage w/ our sanity, I'll most likely get another (OLDER) GSD!

Here's Dixie, 3.5mths:


----------



## precious74240

Sure do. My six month old smokey..... AKA... "ATLAS"


----------



## sigourneyananova

Yes. 1 purebred rescue... DeDe! And one purebred that will be in my heart forever...


----------



## Tapferhund

Just been looking at all the lovely pictures of everyones dogs.

I have had 11 beautiful dogs over the years, 3 of which are with me now and my other 8 are all now at Rainbow Bridge.
The most I have had at one time and for many years was 6 .

As soon as I have worked it out how to post pics, I would love to post some of my dogs.


----------



## Tapferhund

Some of my babies

[image]







[/image]


----------



## Tapferhund

More of my family


----------



## Tapferhund

Trying again...

[image]http://







[/image]


----------



## Tapferhund

[image]http://







[/image]


----------



## Tapferhund

And the last piccie .....

[image]http://







[/image]


----------



## Keeyah

I have 1 longhaired GSD and one JRT cross. I would love another shepherd.

I started coming here about 2 weeks before I got Diesel. I didn't post for a while but I'm glad I found this place as it has helped me alot.


----------



## krtrlvr

I have one


----------



## Romance

i have 5 of my own all purebred from breeders and currently have 3 fosters and also pure as best as can be determined


----------



## surfcaster

ttp://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u176/surfcaster30/Dscn2351.jpg


----------



## Faith32

im a proud owner /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif Love shephards Ive determined it will be all I own from now on. I had one growing up and now I have another. there definately my breed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## GSDTrain

own one!


----------



## Heidibu

Me too, own one. Heidi is the 4th GSD in my lifetime. She's 18 months old.

She says this is her best side.


----------



## GSDog

One is enough
Major 9 months old


----------



## DakotaSpirit

Have 1 pure GSD pup-my first of the breed. I started visiting this forum months before I made up my mind to get a GSD simply for all the knowledge I could absorb from actual owners. You all have helped out immensely and are a good part of the reason I now own Charlie (10 weeks old)!


----------



## Elmo's Mom

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGE
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:My JRT is only 4 months old right now...my first small dog!
> 
> His favorite pasttimes include chasing the cat, latching on to the tails of the "big dogs" and going for a ride, and eating. He is such a happy puppy, I am having a blast with him so far! <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif" alt="" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! My JRT is 10 months old, the same as one of my German Shepherds, they are so much fun to watch, they run around the yard chasing each other and my JRT also grabs her by the tail and hangs on! It is a laugh riot, than when they are tired and lay down, the JRT sits on top of the Shepherd so his little bottom doesn't get cold! <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif" alt="" />
Click to expand...

We have a German Shepherd and a JRT too! Molly keeps Elmo in check.


----------



## jeffreyzan

Sheba is pure - black and tan
Reiken is pure - all black, with tan socks
Bandit - Black and Tan - he is from female GSD and Male Black lab but for most except the experts wouldnt know he wasnt pure


----------



## RJsmommy

I have just one. His name is RJ


----------



## shel567

one very adorable PB GSD.
My Jade







[/img]


----------



## KCandMace

I have two Longhair GSD boys.
Rex who likes to admire himself.









And then his brother Mace.









KC may or may not be pb. Her mom was but DH can't decide if her dad was Belgian or German.


----------



## DrTriffid

Three GSDs — all from shelters

Boomer, 6, home for four years

Argos, ???, home for two years

Cybill, 15 months, home for nine months


----------



## Superpup

I own two.


----------



## lcht2

own 1


----------



## dOg

host 2


----------



## Meb

I have 2: Meb & Shay. Here they are swimming, one of their favorite things to do!!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008

I have two purebred boys. All of my past shepherds have been purebred as well.


----------



## kbigge

1 purebred long stock coated GSD


----------



## harlanr3

got two gsd's got 1 akc from a rescue & one from the pound and if she is not a pb she is 99%


----------



## doggiedad

we have one p/b imported GSD and one Grey Hound.


----------



## WinitheGSD

My family has one her name is Buddy. She is a purebred sable we dont do mutts, nor do we like mutts, sorry. We got Wini in july. She is 8 months. She is a purebred black and red. she was my idea and she is my'n. I do have to take care of her i do everything-feed her, exercise her and since it was just my idea its seems like the rest of my family dosent really, really love her. I do everything exept pay the large amount of money for her(dont ask!!!) Her full name is Wini Von Der Hollenburg. And buddy is just Buddy. Wini is special cause she has perfect con. and she is the show dog. Buddy is are special family dog.


----------



## CookieTN

Cookie is first and currently only GSD. I hope to have many more over the years.


----------



## txbwj

own two, see avatar


----------



## milkmoney11

20 months between posts. That has to be some kind of record.


----------



## Mrs.K

I have three purebred Shepherds.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I currently own two German Shepherds.

Beau
13 years old
West German Showlines









Stark
1 year old
DDR x West German Showlines









And a photo of both my babies:









I do have plans to get another puppy/dog in another couple of years and have been looking for breeders now to communicate and build relationships with.


----------



## sagelfn

milkmoney11 said:


> 20 months between posts. That has to be some kind of record.


its been happening a lot lately. old locked/dead threads came back to life when the board changed over


----------



## TxRider

sagelfn said:


> its been happening a lot lately. old locked/dead threads came back to life when the board changed over


You also get people who do searches and reply to old threads that are returned in their search.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Haha... I didn't even notice the date until AFTER I posted in the thread.. you can see how much I pay attention!


----------



## JKlatsky

We're at 5 right now. We must be insane.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I don't care how old this thread is.lol

I got 2. Well maybe 1.I know I have one purebred GSD.

Molly:









Tanner was listed as a GSD Mix at the shelter, but alot of people say he looks purebred.lol

Tanner:









Both of them:


----------



## bianca

One PB here


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I own one PB shepherd, Siggydoodle.


----------



## doggiedad

some people are in he process of getting a Shep. <

some people might enjoy reading about them
even though they don't own one (pure bred or not). <

i have a pure bred, fancy-schmancy GSD.

we want another dog. my GF said the next dog has
to be a rescue no matter what breed. our next
dog has to be small, 10 lbs. to 40 lbs??

i think i want a Coton de Tulear (sp).



Shandril2 said:


> Not that I really care about purity, but for the sake of the post - please refer to pure GSD's.
> 
> I noticed that on some people's signature lines, stories and PM's that they do not currently own a GSD. Perhaps there are many people on here that are dreaming of ownership?
> 
> Do you have one, want one, want more?


----------



## elisabeth_00117

JKlatsky said:


> We're at 5 right now. We must be insane.


I would call it EXTREMELY LUCKY, not insane.


----------



## Eva von Selah

Yep!


----------



## onyx'girl

I looked thru the thread, and I never posted on it. I have 3, all different in looks and personality.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

own one


----------



## Chicagocanine

I own one purebred GSD (my only dog right now). She's my first German Shepherd.


----------



## mjbgsd

I have 3 now.


----------



## LaRen616

I own a male purebred black GSD, he is my first and I will be getting a female GSD next September


----------



## Trina

Max looks like a purebred and we were told he is, but since he is a rescue, we don't have actual proof. 

We would like to get another one, but with Tora entering her twilight years, we're going to wait. Max gives her enough "grief" :crazy:


----------



## trish07

Own a pure male GSD.


----------



## LukesMom

Own one.


----------



## Jason L

one here


----------



## BlackPuppy

First dog was part GSD - RIP Doerak. Now, I just have the smaller sports model shepherds. LOL!


----------



## FuryanGoddess

I got one in the house, one on the way. Both pure.


----------



## chevysmom

I have two PB GSD's.


----------



## Clay

I'm not sure! Either I own him, or he owns me.


----------



## lylol

Two here


----------



## Shelbyrenee

My mom owns one but I want one of my own


----------



## Chipper

1 pure bread female here.


----------



## Anja1Blue

2 PB's in our house! Boy and girl.....
____________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Mary Beth

Yes - one -purebred - have DNA test as proof, thanks to my dog's father climbing over the kennel walls.


----------



## arycrest

arycrest said:


> All six of the current Hooligans are PB GSDs.


 This is sad. This thread is so old Ringer, Honey & Kelly were still alive when I posted this answer in January 2007. 

To update, I now have four purebred GSDs.  Mac, Slider & Bruiser who were all alive when the survey was first posted. I added Faith to the family in April 2009.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

I currently have three (two females, one male). The older female either goes into heat when I enter her in a trial, or when I enter the male in a trial. You could set a clock by her.


----------



## lylas mummy

*one for now*


----------



## Phoenix122

One for right now waiting till my girl is a year or more older till i add a second one.


----------



## Mr.Wyatt

Bear pure bread R.I.P
Jake pure bread R.I.P
Wyatt 5 months old
All Black and Reds


----------



## BucksMom

I have 3


----------



## JudynRich

Two sweet pure GSD girls!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Mr.Wyatt said:


> Bear pure bread R.I.P
> Jake pure bread R.I.P
> Wyatt 5 months old
> All Black and Reds


Where can you get pure BREAD bear?lol


----------



## ILGHAUS

I have two purebred male shepherds currently. My third male passed away several months ago.

Also, it is one thing to poke fun at someone's spelling errors in some circumstances such as a "breeder" who can not correctly spell the name of the breed they raise but altogether another matter when someone mentions a loved dog who they have lost through death. And I never knew why adding a *lol* to such a statement is suppose to make a remark acceptable.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

ILGHAUS said:


> I have two purebred male shepherds currently. My third male passed away several months ago.
> 
> Also, it is one thing to poke fun at someone's spelling errors in some circumstances such as a "breeder" who can not correctly spell the name of the breed they raise but altogether another matter when someone mentions a loved dog who they have lost through death. And I never knew why adding a *lol* to such a statement is suppose to make a remark acceptable.



Sorry, I didn't know he/she was a breeder. I just kidding around. I am sort of a Spelling Nazi. I have seen people do it a few times on here, but thats not the point. I am sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## My GSD

I want one :'(


----------



## mysablegsd

I have 1 purebred GSD.


----------



## Myles

I have one, dident specifically pick him because of it he just happened to be a pure. My big buddy!


----------



## hunnefeld1

I've got one


----------



## DCluver33

I have one!! his picture is in my avvie


----------



## goatdude

one


----------



## onyxboy

*maybe*

we are not too sure about onyx. We got him from the shelter and they did not know. But many say yes. Some say maybe. Maybe DNA? Whatever he is he is stilled loved!


----------



## JudynRich

Mia is pure for sure; Bella-certainly looks pure, but we rescued her out of a brushy area on a freeway offramp, so we can't be 100% positive. Someone had cropped her tail, poor little dear.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

I own six.


----------



## nor-cal-mugen

i have one. i got him from the shelter


----------



## Kamahi

Two, and they're both purebred.


----------



## irongrl

My family had a beautiful GSD when I was younger. 

My husband and I have 2 cats that we rescued. They are
very precious to us, but we want a dog too and we both
adore GSDs.


We would like to get a GSD puppy within the next 2 years. 
We are starting to look for good breeders in Michigan or
Ohio.


----------



## shilorio

shilo was born on a farm and they didnt let the dogs mate at the time, they were both huge dogs (over 110 pounds) all thier pups were just around 50 pounds. she has many simalarities to a coyote, we dont know though  we call her our little mystery


----------



## goatdude

She's as pure as the driven snow.


----------



## Ruger10

Own one.. want more!


----------



## PupperLove

I had been dreaming for about 4 years, and just got my first GSD 6/26/10. He's half east and half west german and he's amazing! I can't believe how cute it is to have an 8 week old pup doing commands! He's learning his name, sit, come, and we started working on stay today and it just cracks me up! He's such a smart little demon I just love him!


----------



## Stogey

Own one ! Pure bred, whatever that means, tho I don't hold the papers on him ....


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I have one little shepherd girl.


----------



## Whitedog404

Three PB. One from rescue, she's a gorgeous and a big black & tan girl, one handsome white from a BYB -- he's so handsome -- the dog, not the breeder, and a black & red baby from Germany -- a German German shepherd, if you will.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Whitedog404 said:


> Three PB. One from rescue, she's a gorgeous and a big black & tan girl, one handsome white from a BYB -- *he's so handsome -- the dog, not the breeder*, and a black & red baby from Germany -- a German German shepherd, if you will.


 Lol!! :rofl: Love that part!!!


----------



## acillaton

I did own 3 of them...well I'm almost ready for another one :wub:


----------



## Stosh

Two- the goofballs in my avatar


----------



## chicagojosh

own one purebreed and one GSD mix.


----------



## Veronica1

He doesn't know it, but Panzer has about 1/8 husky in his blood. He acts & looks like a GSD and I'm a little sad he can't enter the photo contest.


----------



## armymp1014

just got my first GSD about 6 weeks ago. she is pure blood. her daddy was a police dog and her mom was a show dog. i got some time to get to know the parents. but do to a house fire i was un able to get papers for her. i have had other breeds of dogs but i am shocked and amazed at how smart Ava is at only 12 weeks


----------



## selzer

I was thinking about what I would do it I had a house fire. All my dogs' papers are in my house. 

However, all my information is at the AKC. So, I can look my dogs up and ask them to send me duplicates of the paperwork. I would probably have to pay for the new pedigrees, and papers, but I think it is possible. Anyone have any experience with getting duplicate papers for your dog from the AKC?


----------



## Dawn

own one for now.


----------



## ahazra

Had one ..and now getting another in 3 days


----------



## LaRen616

1 GSD

1 GSD/Husky mix


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I currently own one GSD now.


----------

